# Winter Paddock Problems - Ice



## clwhizy (Aug 20, 2014)

My pasture was a sheet of ice a few weeks ago. I throw a bit of soiled saw dust (not manure just the bedding) on the really icy spots to give them a bit of traction. Sand works good too if you have access to it. You don't need to use much. Lucky for me we just got another 15" of snow so now the ice is no longer an issue :shock:


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

I started put my soiled shavings (minus the poo) in "high traffic" areas in my paddock. It's worked well for me so far. My horses have a slight hill to their waterer and my senior horse was having a hard time in the mud getting to it. Then the ice came and she had an even harder time, and the shavings have worked well for me. I use really really fine pine shavings. I think I've got them about 2 inches deep in the tough areas and every three days I add a little more.


----------



## Rozene (Jan 28, 2015)

Thank you. I can't get 'soiled' shavings or saw dust. Will dry suffice? Or do I have to drink a gallon of water and take one for the team haha!!


----------



## clwhizy (Aug 20, 2014)

Rozene said:


> Thank you. I can't get 'soiled' shavings or saw dust. Will dry suffice? Or do I have to drink a gallon of water and take one for the team haha!!


I don't find dry works as good, because it doesn't stick to the ice and just blows around. :wink:


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

I agree. Dry doesn't stick very well. You could fill a muck bucket full of dry shavings and add about half a bucket of water to it. Then spread it around where you need it. 

Or you can get to drinking...we've all had to take one for the team before


----------



## Rozene (Jan 28, 2015)

Haha - I wasn't sure if there was some science with urine having a higher freezing point or something silly... I am glad water will work just as well.


----------



## Rozene (Jan 28, 2015)

I have read that ash is very good but I am unable to gather enough of it.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Wood ashes provide excellent traction. Cat litter makes ice greasy. I keep a cheap bag of potting soil for this. It's in the house as the bag has to be opened to allow it to dry out. A light dusting is all that's needed.


----------



## Rozene (Jan 28, 2015)

Potting soil is a good idea. How long does it take to dry out?


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Actually urine in the shavings does help. Or at least it seems to.

I know when I get ice build up on my roof a high nitrogen fertilizer will gently melt the ice without harming the shingles.

The dark color of ashes melts into the ice a bit adding traction.

Sand, just like on the roads.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

I know it isn't the best with the thrush... but we just used whatever freshest manure we can find when we have bad ice. It is one of those 'oh crud, we are about to recreate the ice pond scene in Bambi if we don't do something' moments, and it won't end well. Quick thinking lead me to fork a bunch of not frozen down manure over the area I needed it so the horses could work their way out o the danger zones... it worked wonderfully once our gelding believed we fixed the problem and walked on it.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I have used manure from the stalls to make "manure pathways" through the icy spots, either shavings or wheat straw. I had to do this again this year as we have had a lot of icy spots, and the horses really do use them as they walk about back and forth to the pasture.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

I meant to add that definitely salts and whatnot in the manure helped us to break down the ice much faster than just letting it be. It was on nearly on par with some spots we lightly salted. Once I saw it, I was out there smushing poop around all the bad spots. Goes much farther, is free, and is safe for the horses, opposed to melting salt.  Not to count that as long as we have horses, we won't run out!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The soil takes about 24 hrs to dry out if it's stirred. I cut almost the entire top off the bag to expedite drying. I didn't care for manure as it seemed to get slippery when the sun was on it.


----------



## canterbury (Jun 29, 2014)

We use an agricultural sand/lime mix for icy areas, but it doesn't really help much for mud. It also turns into a nasty "soup" when excessively wet, and then only becomes slightly better than mud! Still if keeps your horses' feet drier...


----------



## EquineDuchess (Feb 13, 2015)

I just wanted to add a completely useless comment stating that I am so happy I live in Florida.... ;-)


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Icy paddocks can be so scary--at a barn I once boarded at, my friend purchased a pony to show on. The pony was out playing in a paddock the month she purchased her, and slipped and was lame for the rest of the season x.x


----------



## backyardhorse (Feb 22, 2013)

As several members have noted, soiled bedding (the wet spots ONLY) works well, and here's why: urine is primarily uric acid, high in nitrogen, and it's salts. That's why the fertilizer works well, too. I use it, too, when things get icy. It doesn't work quite as well when the temps get TOO cold, though, but at least the bedding still provides some traction.


----------

